

Ask HN: OCD about idle times for long hours? - behindthescenes

Has anybody else ever felt pressured to stay online on an IM system by a manager or cofounder? I work for a large company and my manager stays green for a long time ago after and seems to message me when I go idle. I am becoming exhausted from the anxiety of having to always be online.
======
behindthescenes
Am I wrong to let this bother me? Should I just ignore messages in the
evening?

On a salary, when does the work day really end? I get in around 7:00 AM to our
office and those guys aren't even out of bed before 10 AM. So I go home and
then it's like 1 am and guy is reporting bugs on the site via campfire that
were already added to the bug tracker by him.

------
user24
I had a similar thing. Wasn't really that bothered by it, but you _can_ set up
skype to not ever set you to idle.

